# Bike trailer training



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She might want to be in on the action. Do you have a way to let her walk a little while, or trot, before putting her in the trailer ?

I know my dogs (toys), especially Beckie, would go nuts if she didn’t get to walk/jog/run with the bike !


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Zesti_V, I do not bike train but I am very interested in seeing what people say about this. But if I were to give any advice I would just say that repetition always helps! Also maybe try toys since treats dont work? I personally would only have certain toys for biking so they are new and fun each time. But that's the extent of my knowledge on this. 

I am wanting to train Norman to run/jog by me with a bike (since I am a terrible runner). So I hope you have luck with this!! 

Can I ask where you got the Burley Tail Wagon?? I love it!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Samie (and Norman)-

We actually gave up on the bike trailer after a couple of days and instead opted to try a bike handlebar basket. Jessie immediately took to the basket and enjoys 2x daily rides after her walks. The only disadvantage of the basket for us is the way it tethers to her harness doesn't leave her much room to turn around. So I just stop when she starts to fidget so I can unbuckle her and face her the other way, then she settles in for more riding 

I did genuinely like the Tail Wagon- it seemed really well built and designed. But it was way too big for an 11lb poodle who hated being that "far" away from us. We bought it from and returned it to Amazon, so there's probably going to be a really good used deal through Amazon Warehouse soon if you want one!!


----------

